# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this Anavar real???

## Lovemiami

PLease let me know if you ever had this brand the supplier claims is Pharma grade But I can not find any information on this lab Plus I work for the FDA and I have access to this information I could not find this pharmaceutical company as a registered one.

----------


## NumLock

it's the first time i see flow packed var

----------


## wmaousley

> PLease let me know if you ever had this brand the supplier claims is Pharma grade But I can not find any information on this lab Plus I work for the FDA and I have access to this information I could not find this pharmaceutical company as a registered one.



A little logical question for ya. If you see a Rolex for sale through a pictured advertisement, will you be 100% certain its real? I know I would be skeptical. Same applies to your post

----------


## Simon1972

> PLease let me know if you ever had this brand the supplier claims is Pharma grade But I can not find any information on this lab Plus I work for the FDA and I have access to this information I could not find this pharmaceutical company as a registered one.


if you really worked for the FDA you would have access to more info than us and would not be asking ""ïs this legit"".

----------


## RigPig

> if you really worked for the FDA you would have access to more info than us and would not be asking ""ïs this legit"".


How so? UGLs wouldn't give a shit if the FDA approved of their gear or not....

----------


## zempey

I saw some flow packed var this weekend, this type of packaging is becoming more popular.

----------


## RigPig

> I saw some flow packed var this weekend, this type of packaging is becoming more popular.


I agree, seeing allot of UGLs doing it this way now.

----------


## zempey

I have adex in that packaging now.

----------


## RigPig

> I have adex in that packaging now.


Me too lol, along with Nolva and Tbol and Winny
The wife has Var along with some T3 from another local UGL also in this type of pack. 
Ahh Canada. So many good options for us up here...lol

----------


## zempey

The var I saw was a peachy color, can't remember the name, think the package was white or black, I had a few drinks so I don't remember exactly.

----------


## Simon1972

> How so? UGLs wouldn't give a shit if the FDA approved of their gear or not....


you forgot to consider the part where the OP asks if this is Pharma grade. 

Pharma means Pharmacutical - not UGL ( which means Under ground labs) grade.

FDA approves Pharma (pharmacutical) grade products- it does not do the same for UGL.

so yes, it may be oxandrolone- Pharma? no, UGL? Yes

----------


## RigPig

> you forgot to consider the part where the OP asks if this is Pharma grade. Pharma means Pharmacutical - not UGL ( which means Under ground labs) grade. FDA approves Pharma (pharmacutical) grade products- it does not do the same for UGL. so yes, it may be oxandrolone- Pharma? no, UGL? Yes


Ahh I see where you're coming from. Good point.

----------

